# Zero sperm after semen analysis



## Newfiemomma

Hi ladies, it's been awhile since I've been around. I've been trying to "relax" and "not-put-too-much-pressure" on myself so I've avoided the forum for a bit. Today I received some news though and it had me running to this wonderful group of women.

My OH got the results of his SA today and there was zero sperm in the sample. His family doctor is sending him to a urologist and our first fertility clinic appointment is this monday. In the meantime, have either of you had to deal with this. I'd love to hear your stories... the good and the bad.


----------



## NikkiR143

Hey,

I'm sorry to hear that news. It can be devestating when the results come back as azoospermic, but on a positive note- there are so many options still and you're just starting out! 

My DH went in for a semen analysis 2 weeks ago. His results were odd...they put "TND" for sperm count (which means test not done) and 3+ for sperm agglutination and no liquefacation. His regular physician doesn't know much about this stuff, so he hasn't been able to tell us much, but I'm assuming no sperm was found if it says "test not done". I've read that these sort of results are similiar to azoospermia. Do you remember when you husband's results looked like on paper?

I'm devestated as well. He's been taking 1000 mg vitamin C supplements, as I read this can help if there's an infection etc...We go to the fertility clinic on December 2nd (that was there earliest appointment), but his regular doctor won't refer a urologist until he does a 2nd semen sample. How many did your husband do?

I'd love to keep in touch as we begin this journey. 

Good luck!

- Nicole


----------



## Newfiemomma

Thanks Nicole. This was his first semen analysis. He did this through his family doctor and today he went back to get his results for that and some blood testing. I wasn't there with him so I didn't get to see any results or ask any questions. Right now I just have you guys and Google! There was no mention of a second test as far as I know. Thankfully the fertility clinic is on Monday so hopefully they can shed light on it and get things rolling for us.

Hopefully your second test gives a clearer result and it's not azoospermic afterall. 

Yes, please keep me updated on your progress and any info your doctor/clinic gives you and I'll do the same.


----------



## smurfy

Newfiemomma said:


> Thanks Nicole. This was his first semen analysis. He did this through his family doctor and today he went back to get his results for that and some blood testing. I wasn't there with him so I didn't get to see any results or ask any questions. Right now I just have you guys and Google! There was no mention of a second test as far as I know. Thankfully the fertility clinic is on Monday so hopefully they can shed light on it and get things rolling for us.
> 
> Hopefully your second test gives a clearer result and it's not azoospermic afterall.
> 
> Yes, please keep me updated on your progress and any info your doctor/clinic gives you and I'll do the same.

Hello there

When you go ask them to give you a copy of the results. my husband had a bad sample back in March, the put him on vitamin c 1500mg and vit e 600 iu per day and also send him for a scan to ensure nothing was blocked etc, when he went back in July his count was up to 12m, the FS was very happy. my husband has been pretty ill last year with infections and shingles, the vitamins have helped. We still are not pregnant but it give me more hope. We are off to see FS again this Tuesday, I have had HSG and if all good they want to put me on clomid to max out opportunity. Also if he can reduce his alcohol intake it will really help. good luck, let us now how things progress


----------



## Newfiemomma

So I said I'd come back with more info when I had it. We had our fertility clinic visit today and it's not looking good. Doctor believes that OHs no sperm sample is the cause of a bad infection in the scrotum that OH had about ten years ago. It lasted a couple of days and was treated with antibiotics but apparently that is enough to cause the testes to stop producing sperm. Another semen analysis is ordered but neither of the two doctors we saw today seem to hold much hope into seeing anything different with it. They also are testing his blood to check his hormone levels. Hopefully these tests will show something different but right now the outlook is, if there are sperm in the testes at all then IVF is our only option. :(


----------



## smurfy

Newfiemomma said:


> So I said I'd come back with more info when I had it. We had our fertility clinic visit today and it's not looking good. Doctor believes that OHs no sperm sample is the cause of a bad infection in the scrotum that OH had about ten years ago. It lasted a couple of days and was treated with antibiotics but apparently that is enough to cause the testes to stop producing sperm. Another semen analysis is ordered but neither of the two doctors we saw today seem to hold much hope into seeing anything different with it. They also are testing his blood to check his hormone levels. Hopefully these tests will show something different but right now the outlook is, if there are sperm in the testes at all then IVF is our only option. :(

Good luck fingers crossed for you. I have heared they can try to increase sperm with clomid for men, not sure if this is an option.

take care


----------



## Newfiemomma

UPDATE: After second visit to the fertility clinic things were still not looking any better. We're continuing to prepare for IVF. All the while, I've been reading online that a blockage that caused the zero sperm could be reversed but to determine that you'd need an appointment with a urologist. My fertility doctor (who I'm getting more and more frustrated with) told us that in our province (Newfoundland) there are no urologist taking new patients for another year unless it's a cancer patient. Well, today OH received a call from his family doctor telling him that he has him scheduled to see a urologist on January 3rd!! Fingers crossed that they find a blockage that can be repaired. IVF for us would be even more difficult since it's not offered in Newfoundland so we would need to go to Ontario at least twice. 

Good luck today Nicole. Let me know how it goes.


----------



## ClaireCath

Newfiemomma said:


> UPDATE: After second visit to the fertility clinic things were still not looking any better. We're continuing to prepare for IVF. All the while, I've been reading online that a blockage that caused the zero sperm could be reversed but to determine that you'd need an appointment with a urologist. My fertility doctor (who I'm getting more and more frustrated with) told us that in our province (Newfoundland) there are no urologist taking new patients for another year unless it's a cancer patient. Well, today OH received a call from his family doctor telling him that he has him scheduled to see a urologist on January 3rd!! Fingers crossed that they find a blockage that can be repaired. IVF for us would be even more difficult since it's not offered in Newfoundland so we would need to go to Ontario at least twice.
> 
> Good luck today Nicole. Let me know how it goes.[/QUOTE
> 
> Wow, just reading through this thread. Good luck to you hun. I am glad he was able to get into urologist. Our health care system has its benefits obviously but can be very frustrating with wait times for specialists. Hang in there and hopefully the swimmers will come through in the end and you will not need to do the IVF. :flower:


----------



## NikkiR143

Hello there,

I'm not sure if you've seen my posts on other threads (still trying to figure this whole blog out) but just thought I'd update you- 

DH did 3 SA's. 3rd one was centrifuged and they found 2 to 5 sperm total in the sample, after spinning it. His blood tests show all genetics and hormones normal, except FSH is elevated (so his urologist thinks it's unexplained non-obstructive azoospermia). He had one ultrasound, which shows a scrotal hernia but doc doesn't want him to repair this now, as hernia repairs have shown to worsen infertility. I asked his urologist about clomid, to up his sperm count, and he said it may raise sperm count, but not enough for natural pregnancy. IVF with ICSI and surgical sperm extraction is our only option. Our insurance covers infertility, but excludes IVF so now we have to save 15k for one cycle of IVF + ICSI + surgical sperm extraction. Thinking about getting a personal loan so we can start right away, but before I do that I want to get a 2nd opinion from another urologist. I believe an obstruction (from scarring) could still be a possibility. This is because my husband has one undescended testicle, and I believe the multiple surgeries they did on it as a child could have caused an obstruction. I asked his urologist to order an internal ultrasound/imaging today. Hopefully this will tell us more. Please keep me updated on how it's going for you! I'm hopeful that your DH just has an obstruction and it can be fixed easily. Good luck in January!


----------



## Newfiemomma

Hi Nicole, sorry to hear that it's not going to happen naturally for you too. Devasting news to hear, I know. *hug*

My OH saw the urologist and he didn't tell him anything that we didn't already know. OH asked can a blockage be repaired and urologist said, "it's not that simple". I'm so frustrated with not getting a sensible answer from any of these "specialists". Because we'd have to travel so far for the extraction and for each IVF and still have no guarantees that there are sperm there or that IVF will work, we are now talking about sperm donation. It upsets me so much that I can't have his child but he says he's accepted it and would rather we have a child that's part of me than an adopted child that has neither of our DNA. I'm started to come around to the idea myself. I know he'd be an amazing father and any child would adore him. DNA would be irrelevant with him as their dad. Still so much to consider... who to tell? when to tell the child? does he have to adopt the child (we aren't married yet)? 

Good luck to you and your husband on your IVF journey. Hope it goes smoothly and you're pregnant soon. Please keep me updated.


----------

